# edema in ankles and feet one month postpartum?



## nonsenseprecious (Dec 4, 2007)

I had a beautiful son a month ago via C-section (he was breech), and had the usual leg and foot swelling after the surgery. This seemed to get much better after two weeks or so, but in the last week, I've noticed that my feet and ankles seem to get really swollen by the end of the day. (They're relatively normal in the morning.)

I had mild pre-eclampsia in the two weeks before my baby was born, and elevated BP a week after, but my BP has been steadily going back down to normal (I've been monitored in the office and at home, and it's been fine), and I've had none of the other scary symptoms (changes in vision, headache, etc.), and my last bloodwork and urine tests were fine. My hands and face are not swollen at all.

Has anyone else experienced this? My OB mentioned that your body does take a while to get back to normal after pregnancy, but I was hoping to have my old feet back again soon! Are there any ways to get this to subside faster?

Thanks!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

this could be totally normal. it's good you are monitoring though b/c pre-e can be very dangerous.

my best guess is that your liver is not functioning to it's best b/c of the pre-e symptoms (even if it wasn't full blown). to help with my swelling and pre-e issues i have been taking dandelion root and milk thistle everyday. I also make sure ot have plenty fof sea salt and water. (you can have the salt in the water or in food, it doesn't matter). too much water and too little salt will cause bloating. the liver needs salts to work correctly. just not table salt! and it needs plenty of water to flush everything out. people too often drink TONS of water with and get rid of the salt (thinking it's unhealthy) and end up with massive swelling.(BTDT!)

"SODIUM" is bad... sea salt is good.

this has worked pretty well for me thus far.

and if you have any weirdo symptoms make sure to get checked out.


----------



## nonsenseprecious (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks so much, Laura! I've just started taking Milk Thistle, since I'm BF'ing and would like to boost my supply just a bit. Is the dandelion root safe while nursing, too?


----------



## Quate (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HennyPenny* 
"SODIUM" is bad... sea salt is good.

.

Er, just for the record, sea salt is still primarily sodium chloride.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quate* 
Er, just for the record, sea salt is still primarily sodium chloride.

no I realize that! I'm saying thing that say "sodium" on the back don't mean it's good. it's SEA SALT that is what is going to help.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

And what she's saying is that sea salt is still salt. If salt is aggravating water retention, it doesn't matter what kind of salt it is. The additional minerals in sea salt are minimal and don't make much difference.

The issue with drinking too much water isn't a salt one. It's your kidneys. If your kidneys aren't processing fluid properly, all the water will be retained and you'll swell. I blew up like a balloon after delivery because I was pumped full of fluids from surgery/anesthesia and my kidneys weren't working properly (I stopped passing urine).

OP, I think you should speak to your doctor.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
And what she's saying is that sea salt is still salt. If salt is aggravating water retention, it doesn't matter what kind of salt it is. The additional minerals in sea salt are minimal and don't make much difference.

The issue with drinking too much water isn't a salt one. It's your kidneys. If your kidneys aren't processing fluid properly, all the water will be retained and you'll swell. I blew up like a balloon after delivery because I was pumped full of fluids from surgery/anesthesia and my kidneys weren't working properly (I stopped passing urine).

OP, I think you should speak to your doctor.

kidneys need salt to process the water. and it does mater what kinda of salt, very much so. sodium nitrate for instance causes swelling. sea salt (unless eaten in astonishing amounts by the handful) doesn't - it helps relieve it. (salt to taste is a good way b/c you crave what your kidneys need) but people mistakenly think that if you drink tons of water the swelling will go down. however if you have an imbalance of salt/water/potassium/mag etc you will swell very badly and hurt your kidneys. (btdt!!)

here are some informative links about salt and toxemia/pre-e

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_maint...the_human_body

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_do_your_kidneys_do

http://www.yourreturn.org/1_Hydration/index.htm

http://www.unhinderedliving.com/toxemia.html

http://www.ninaplanck.com/index.php?...th=7&year=2006

OP - it's a good sign you're face isn't swelling and your doctor is right - having pre-e means your body was in a toxic state which means it will take some time to correct. or course it should get better, not worse though! so be sure to call if it gets worse or doesn't get better.

MY advice, (as someone who has dealt with pre-3 times now):

stay away from processed sodiums in things like sodas, caffiene, and processed foods. the more cleansing foods you eat or drink the quicker you're body will flush out and start rebuilding the minerals you loose during toxic episodes like pre-e. sea salt is very cleansing as are leafy greens and such. think low carb/high protein and nutrient dense veggies.

this is the ONLY thing that has kept me away from toxemia/pre-e! I'm very pleased with the results - it's been a lot of work but this is the first time I wasn't deathly ill by the time I delivered. (I should show you pictures of me after i gave birth the last two times! YIKES! I was like a mashmellow with a yellow tint! my kidneys were freaking out!)


----------

